# Active info display



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I have noticed a couple of marks on my VW display, I'm guessing it's coated so probably impossible to remove them but is there a way of protecting it and also how would you go about cleaning it









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

This is a real PITA, for my merc info screen I have used screen protector, regarding cleaning light pressure with glass cloth and sparingly spayed glass cleaner


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

AG fast glass is recommended for in car satnav screens etc as well as glass. I use it very occasionally but to keep the screen sparkling and free from dust I just use a very cheap, very soft ladies make up brush. Cost £1.99 and is softer than any other brush.

Things like optical wipes are also worth a try to get it clean initially?

Harry


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, think I need to get a new glass cloth and some glass cleaner, looking online anything that doesn't contain ammonia, got to be seriously careful as it has this matt feel to it so don't want to cause more damage 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, think I need to get a new glass cloth and some glass cleaner, looking online anything that doesn't contain ammonia, got to be seriously careful as it has this matt feel to it so don't want to cause more damage
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Wording on Autoglym Fast Glass spray bottle.

" Ideal for all glass, glass substitutes,mirrors,plastics, paintwork and screens used in car video and navigation equipment"

Hope that helps mate.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm in the same predicament.. found this video from Autogylm






Although its being used on an LCD touchscreen in an old Touareg the screen looks to be similar to that on our active info display. Might give this a go when it needs doing.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

DimitriUK said:


> This is a real PITA, for my merc info screen I have used screen protector, regarding cleaning light pressure with glass cloth and sparingly spayed glass cleaner


Just been looking for new cloths and forgot to ask, regarding the cloth is it a standard cloth we would use on the car or one that cleans glasses?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd just use a standard good quality cloth...this is what I use on wife's Mer info screen and no issues


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A camera lens blower and anti static brush work for me as a touchless clean


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Never had a car with one of the digital intrument cluster only the sat nav on the Mini. Would something like ONR work to provide safe cleaning?


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I've found the active info display a right royal pain to keep clean and free from smears.
A good glass cleaner and cloth helps but I still see smears in sunlight.
I'm wondering if something like IPA would damage it?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the extra comments regarding ipa apparently you need to use something alcohol and ammonia free, I'm going to get a seriously plush microfiber and some fast glass, also looking to get a soft brush to remove debris first 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've bought some fast glass and managed to clean the display but now you can see where some idiot has cleaned the screen and marked it, I have ordered a matte screen protector to hopefully mask them and also protect from new ones 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

BrummyPete said:


> I've bought some fast glass and managed to clean the display but now you can see where some idiot has cleaned the screen and marked it, I have ordered a matte screen protector to hopefully mask them and also protect from new ones
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Where did you get the protector from? Let me know what you think of it when it arrives


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've ordered off ebay, typically I ordered the wrong one, have re ordered but am at Butlins all week now so will be the weekend when I get to put it on. Just look for active info screen protector 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

BrummyPete said:


> Just been looking for new cloths and forgot to ask, regarding the cloth is it a standard cloth we would use on the car or one that cleans glasses?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


You can buy cheaply from asda sainsburys etc go to home section and pick one that says glass cloth


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

MrPassat said:


> I've found the active info display a right royal pain to keep clean and free from smears.
> A good glass cleaner and cloth helps but I still see smears in sunlight.
> I'm wondering if something like IPA would damage it?


DO NOT USE IPA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You need to follow two steps
Spray then clean 
Next
Spray very sparingly and clean again with a dry part of glass cloth
It makes a huge difference this approach


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

DimitriUK said:


> You can buy cheaply from asda sainsburys etc go to home section and pick one that says glass cloth


Some Detailing sites call them fishscale glass cloths.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've used fast glass with a fluffy microfiber and it's works well, just got to wait for the new protector to arrive and happy day, if anyone has the older style active display then I have a spare matte protector which I will happily send so someone can make use of it 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Fitted the correct protector today, what an utter pain in the **** to fit, I have managed to get it on but there are a couple of bubbles I could not get out, although it has covered the marks I guess at least it is protected from further damage 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I guess is the screen was less than about 9" x 6" you could buy one of the many generic ipad film screen protectors and cut it down to size.

Put some flimsy paper over the screen and carefully trace the edge shape with a pencil and use that to cut a template ( have done this with digital display screens at work that you cant get proper screen protectors for )

Also make sure both display + film are well damp when applying and use a credit card to carefully apply the film working from one side in alternating overlapping diagonal stripes to push the air bubbles out.

I don't know if this is practical with a curved car screen in an instrument binnacle, but hopefully it helps in someones situation.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> I guess is the screen was less than about 9" x 6" you could buy one of the many generic ipad film screen protectors and cut it down to size.
> 
> Put some flimsy paper over the screen and carefully trace the edge shape with a pencil and use that to cut a template ( have done this with digital display screens at work that you cant get proper screen protectors for )
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips, when it comes to applying ones on mobiles I'm a whizz but I really struggled today, even though its a dry type one I can still apply wet? If that's the case it will be a lot easier to apply, it is an exact fit and part of the binnacle goes over the screen and being a dog bone type layout it's quite hard to fit and all this trying to fit through the top of a steering wheel

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I almost always buy my cars used, low mileage and from the main dealer. Can't recall any where the infotainment/nav screen or speedometer have not been scratched or marked in some way and it's so obvious they have been scrubbed at with some harsh or gritty cloth.

PITA but it just shows how some haven't a clue when it comes to quite simple jobs?

Harry


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

You only see the marks when the sun hits the screen, unfortunately it has a matte coating so the marks show up more than normal, it just looks like someone has gone over the surface with a microfiber but as it's a sensitive surface you have to be really careful 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Polished Adam said:


> Where did you get the protector from? Let me know what you think of it when it arrives


Ebay mate

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

BrummyPete said:


> Thank you for the tips, when it comes to applying ones on mobiles I'm a whizz but I really struggled today, even though its a dry type one I can still apply wet? If that's the case it will be a lot easier to apply, it is an exact fit and part of the binnacle goes over the screen and being a dog bone type layout it's quite hard to fit and all this trying to fit through the top of a steering wheel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I find the dry ones quite grabby and difficult to get right, so i tend to spritz just a little water and put it on a bit like a slide transfer, so it can be slid around and positioned if neccesary.

I guess the problen with car screens is that they will probobly have an anti-reflective coating of some sort (?) and i dont honestly know how cleaning products or protective film would interfere with such coatings.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

More annoyingly all these nice parts getting damaged I don't blame the users. Its the poor materials and shocking design. All the below are great for the first initial buyer in the first year 

Diamond cut alloys absolute crap.
Plastic interior trims 
'Chrome' interior trim parts


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> I find the dry ones quite grabby and difficult to get right, so i tend to spritz just a little water and put it on a bit like a slide transfer, so it can be slid around and positioned if neccesary..


Cracking tip there for applying screen protectors as I always struggle with them :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> I find the dry ones quite grabby and difficult to get right, so i tend to spritz just a little water and put it on a bit like a slide transfer, so it can be slid around and positioned if neccesary.
> 
> I guess the problen with car screens is that they will probobly have an anti-reflective coating of some sort (?) and i dont honestly know how cleaning products or protective film would interfere with such coatings.


I have a second protector so will most likely try this, my OCD will play havoc with me if I am staring at bubbles lol


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> I have a second protector so will most likely try this, my OCD will play havoc with me if I am staring at bubbles lol


Lol OCD, I'm in panic mode if I see the slightest mark. I just simply cant see anything else every time I look at the car :lol::lol:

Harry


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive fitted the 2nd protector I had and used the wet method and so far it's worked a treat, obviously will take a couple of days to fully dry out but much happier with the application, I only used a small amount of water for obvious reasons so hopefully all done now, thanks to everyone for their input 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Early Lexus IS300h models used to suffer from this on the nav screen 

It was the anti-glare coating being rubbed off when using cleaners. They used to replace the entire screen but nowadays the coating is much more resilient

A few owners just used to remove the coating with a glass cleaner with no significant effect on viewing.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Chemical Guys Inner Clean*

I used CG Inner Clean on my VW info screen.

It has a matt finish, anti static qualities to keep the dust low, with UV protection.

Can be used to clean and protect a variety of interior surfaces.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229684


----------

